# Picture updates on the new puppy (Surgery tomorrow!)



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

So our doberman is almost 13 weeks old and he goes to get his ears cropped tomorrow. So there are his last floopy-eared pictures. He's growing up so fast! ):


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

Cute pup!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Awwww him wants to keep his floppy ears!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

What a gorgeous pup! 

I honestly would not recognized him as a Doberman (don't know much about the breed) with his ears floppy. Sending good vibes for surgery tomorrow


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Good luck. I hope you have a good cropper doing it, since you're having it done so late. Just wondering, why didn't his breeder have him cropped? I love dilutes, by the way.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

wow - I didn't know cropping was still done. I'm used to seeing European Dobermann with natural ears and long tail - Rottweiler's with long tails.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Natural ears are adorable, we adopted out a natural ear/natural tail last year and she's gorgeous. 
She looks Dobie 
Our vets won't do cropping, one of them said she was tired of getting phone calls in the middle of the night where the pups were crying in pain.
I hope your vet uses good pain control 

PS. Here's the girl with her new people. Ruffwear donated a jacket to her, and passed her info around and lo and behold, a couple who works for Ruffwear adopted her! 
Isn't she a beauty! http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....89012338900.84692.71738198900&type=3&theater


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Hope everything goes well  Post some pictures when it's all done!

In Australia it's not legal crop ears or dock tails.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

The vet who did my fiances last dobermans ears is doing it and he did a fantastic job last time. Not sure why the breeder didn't do it. She did tails and the claws. Maybe because she wanted it to be up to whoever purchased a pup? I'll post pictures after hes healed. 

Personally I like the cropped ears better. Bit that's just me. 

@msvette2u- I wish I could see that picture, but I do not have a Facebook.


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

Awww, poor puppy dog. I don't really like the idea of cropping anything, but i won't judge someone for doing it. I think cropped ears look nice on Dobermans, but i couldn't do it.​


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Ahhh A dober, my favorite breed, and a fawn dobie at that  What type of crop are you going for? My only concern is that if your going for a long show crop, it may be difficult due to the pups age. Post some more pictures, I love a cup head  Hopefully one day, if Zoey ever gets over her issues, we can get another dobie 

P.s. some good info for cropping can be found here
Ear Cropping and Posting - Doberman Forum : Doberman Breed Dog Forums


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

I love the way he looks with his floppy ears. I also like the look of cropped ears, but I just hate the idea of it. Not judging you at all for doing it. What a beautiful boy.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Aww, he's so cute. Good luck with the surgery, I hope he heals fast!


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

GusGus said:


> The vet who did my fiances last dobermans ears is doing it and he did a fantastic job last time. Not sure why the breeder didn't do it. She did tails and the claws. Maybe because she wanted it to be up to whoever purchased a pup? I'll post pictures after hes healed.
> 
> Personally I like the cropped ears better. Bit that's just me.
> 
> @msvette2u- I wish I could see that picture, but I do not have a Facebook.


Most reputable Dobe breeders will handle the cropping themselves, since the optimal age is between 7 and 9 weeks, and most agree that 12 weeks is the latest it should be done. 

Are you going to be posting them yourself, or is the vet going to be doing it? Unless you get a really short crop, you could be posting his ears upwards of a year, and if the vet charges you every time you go in, that could get expensive. 

Also, since he's a dilute, are you familiar with CDA?


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Nickyb said:


> Ahhh A dober, my favorite breed, and a fawn dobie at that  What type of crop are you going for? My only concern is that if your going for a long show crop, it may be difficult due to the pups age. Post some more pictures, I love a cup head  Hopefully one day, if Zoey ever gets over her issues, we can get another dobie
> 
> P.s. some good info for cropping can be found here
> Ear Cropping and Posting - Doberman Forum : Doberman Breed Dog Forums


Not too sure on the specific type of cropping, but I really don't think it's long show crop. I just saw him and they aren't that long, but they look like they will turn out nice. He's my fiances dog, and he's the Doberman expert of the two of us. He knows all about the ears and how to take care of them. My dog came with big pointed ears. lol


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

LeoRose said:


> Most reputable Dobe breeders will handle the cropping themselves, since the optimal age is between 7 and 9 weeks, and most agree that 12 weeks is the latest it should be done.
> 
> Are you going to be posting them yourself, or is the vet going to be doing it? Unless you get a really short crop, you could be posting his ears upwards of a year, and if the vet charges you every time you go in, that could get expensive.
> 
> Also, since he's a dilute, are you familiar with CDA?


Things like ear cropping don't seem to be a huge deal out here so, I assume that's why she didn't do it. I don't mind, because she did the claws and tail. 

He will probably post himself. He's had a few dobermans so knows what to expect. He's also had a blue one, but he passed of cancer, so I am not sure if HE knows about CDA but I do not. Can you give me some info on it?


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

GusGus said:


> Things like ear cropping don't seem to be a huge deal out here so, I assume that's why she didn't do it. I don't mind, because she did the claws and tail.
> 
> He will probably post himself. He's had a few dobermans so knows what to expect. He's also had a blue one, but he passed of cancer, so I am not sure if HE knows about CDA but I do not. Can you give me some info on it?


CDA is Color Dilution Alopecia. Dilute Dobes, ie, blue and fawn, generally don't keep their coats. Because the pigment is unevenly distibuted along the hair shaft, the hair itself is brittle, and breaks easily. Most dilutes will start losing their coats once they grow up. Some dogs have hair loss so slight you might not really notice it. Some dogs wind up bald. It's more of a cosmetic issue than a health issue, but the irony is that most dilutes generally have a very nice puppy coat, and owners are unprepared for when thier dog starts losing hair. 

The really scary thing about Dobes is DCM, which is Dilated Cardio Myopothy. It is a heart condidtion that usually manifests itself in one of two ways. Either the dog develops congestive heart failure, or the dog keels over dead. It is the number one killer of Dobes, with an estimated 50% of all Dobes developing it. 

Ask your vet if he has a holter moniter, or knows where you can rent one, so that you can do a baseline holter at about 2 years. Breeders should really do an annual holter on all their breeding dogs, and not breed any dog with abnormal results. 

Also, if you don't know your pups von Willibrands status, I suggest that you have him tested through either VetGen or Vetnostics. It is a DNA test, and is musch more reliable tha what your vet can do in his office. 

Here's a good link DPCA | The Doberman | Health


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

LeoRose said:


> CDA is Color Dilution Alopecia. Dilute Dobes, ie, blue and fawn, generally don't keep their coats. Because the pigment is unevenly distibuted along the hair shaft, the hair itself is brittle, and breaks easily. Most dilutes will start losing their coats once they grow up. Some dogs have hair loss so slight you might not really notice it. Some dogs wind up bald. It's more of a cosmetic issue than a health issue, but the irony is that most dilutes generally have a very nice puppy coat, and owners are unprepared for when thier dog starts losing hair.
> 
> The really scary thing about Dobes is DCM, which is Dilated Cardio Myopothy. It is a heart condidtion that usually manifests itself in one of two ways. Either the dog develops congestive heart failure, or the dog keels over dead. It is the number one killer of Dobes, with an estimated 50% of all Dobes developing it.
> 
> ...


My fiance has had a blue doberman from this breeder before and he kept his coat the whole time he lived. Unfortunately, he passed at about 1.5 years due to cancer. I don't know how early it shows up, but I'll ask him if he knows. Sire and Dam look pretty healthy. Male was black and the female was a very light color..not sure what color to call her.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

The last picture is definitely my favorite


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Love dobies! Prefer the cropped look, but not sure if I can do it.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

GusGus said:


> My fiance has had a blue doberman from this breeder before and he kept his coat the whole time he lived. Unfortunately, he passed at about 1.5 years due to cancer. I don't know how early it shows up, but I'll ask him if he knows. Sire and Dam look pretty healthy. Male was black and the female was a very light color..not sure what color to call her.


Is she a very pale "vanilla" or cream color with white markings, instead of rust?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

My sister and brother in law own a fawn dobie with very light rust markings, he turned two last month and no health issue or coat issues *knock on wood*. Beautiful dog, it's funny because he's not a "normal" looking dobie people will be all over him and then ask his breed. Once they have the answer I've seen SO many people snatch their hand back, it's quite funny


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

LeoRose said:


> Is she a very pale "vanilla" or cream color with white markings, instead of rust?


She's pale. The Fiance says im colorblind, but she almost looked pink. lol


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

White  Or Z-Factored? I think that's what it's called?


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

GusGus said:


> She's pale. The Fiance says im colorblind, but she almost looked pink. lol


Do you have AKC papers on your Dobe? It sounds like his dam _might _be an albino. The easiest way to tell is to look at the AKC paperwork. An albino Dobe, or a Dobe that might carry for albino is designated with a Z in their registration number. So, instead of having WS at the beginning of the number, they will have a WZ.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

LeoRose said:


> Do you have AKC papers on your Dobe? It sounds like his dam _might _be an albino. The easiest way to tell is to look at the AKC paperwork. An albino Dobe, or a Dobe that might carry for albino is designated with a Z in their registration number. So, instead of having WS at the beginning of the number, they will have a WZ.


Thanks! I'll have to look, and i'l let everyone know.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Just thought I'd give an update on the Dobes ears. They turned out really good as far as I can tell right now. No crying, just a little itchy for him. He's been a trooper. We go in Monday to have them re-taped.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Cute boy, I remember my Dobe had a rack, her ears never bothered her either and they came out beautiful, they look so elegant with a nice crop.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

LARHAGE said:


> Cute boy, I remember my Dobe had a rack, her ears never bothered her either and they came out beautiful, they look so elegant with a nice crop.


Yes, I agree 100% we get a lot of people say "aww that poor puppy" but I like the look better. They look so much sleeker.


----------



## rangersdad (Sep 20, 2012)

Doll baby! Love the last two pics!


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

He is super cute! His ears look great! My sister had a doberman and her ears had been cropped as well. I like the look better... but then again, I am a fan of tall pointy ears. LOL


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

He looks great rockin his big boy ears!!


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks guys! I am a fan of big point ears as well! Lol


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

This is awesome, we really want a Shepherd and a Dobe someday in the same order as you! "Thor and Loki" hehe we are nerds. 

Cute pictures!


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

He's a beaut!


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Neko said:


> This is awesome, we really want a Shepherd and a Dobe someday in the same order as you! "Thor and Loki" hehe we are nerds.
> 
> Cute pictures!


Well we had a Dobe then got a shepherd. But our first dobe passed away so we got another one. Our first one was my shepherds BEST FRIEND. I love both breeds and couldn't see myself without


----------

